

Ask HN: Folks,know any good design courses/moocs/lectures for non designers? - pskittle


======
muraiki
Weekly design lessons in your email:
[https://hackdesign.org/](https://hackdesign.org/)

Somewhat dated, but still good:
[http://www.designingfortheweb.co.uk/](http://www.designingfortheweb.co.uk/)

------
thelogos
What platform are you aiming at? I usually browse through dribbble and try out
apps produced by well-funded startups to find new ideas.

